# Java 8 und Microsoft Access Database-Dateien(mdb)



## Jefferio_19 (3. Okt 2015)

Ich habe eine Access Datei und möchte diese in meinem Programm verwenden und habe dazu eine Hilfestellung von meinem Professor bekommen. Leider klappte diese nicht und ich las im Internet das unter Java 8 keine Verbindung mehr zu mdb-Dateien möglich sei, ist dies richtig?

Kann ich trotz Java 8 irgendwie eine Verbindung zur Datei aufnehmen? Wenn ja, wie?
Danke!


----------



## Flown (4. Okt 2015)

Dann solltest du mal nach "MS Access JDBC Driver" suchen. Dann wirst du auch "UCanAccess" finden.


----------

